# ,  / > Elecraft >  ELECRAFT K3-Remote

## UA6AP

> , 
> 
>      3.    CQHAM.RU   .
> 
> 73 ua2fm/6


  :Embarassed: 


*ELECRAFT K3-Remote*
    3 (  K3/0)

 A, 4  2013 
 UA2FM

K3_Remote_Owner_Manu  al_Rev_A_RUS

http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm#Elecraft

----------

